# Rol Race SL vs Mavic Ksyrium Elite vs Shimano RS80?



## thercman (Oct 13, 2009)

So when I order my new bike (most likely a CAAD9) the plan is to swap the wheel set right from the get go. By doing so I only have to pay the difference saving me a couple hundred bucks. With that said, the three wheel sets above are what I am considering. I have been trying to read reviews to help me determine which set will be the most reliable and worry free. Rol seems to have the best reviews from what I can tell. The LBS mentioned wheel replacement parts as a consideration factor. If I order Rol or Mavics it may be difficult to acquire parts for them without ordering whereas Shimano are sold in many locations. Overall it seems like they are all good. Looking for some opinions.....


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Here's a similar thread, Rol Race SL vs. Ksyrium SL (which is more expensive than the Elites you inquired about)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=219168

**


----------



## GoSharks (Jun 9, 2007)

Love the RS80s on my CAAD9


----------



## pagey (Oct 30, 2009)

Love the RS80s on my Cervelo S2


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

Race SL...


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

I doubt there are any real noticeable performance advantages/disadvantages between the three so it would seem to make sense to listen to your shop about the servicability advantage of going with shimano.
I don't know much about Rol but with Mavic getting parts/service is a real difference from Shimano wheels.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

ROL has great CS and it's very easy to get spokes (you'll never need them). All of the parts that go into a ROL Race SL are standard stuff. Nio30 hoop, CX-Ray spokes and a std. type hub. 
Both the Ks and the Shimano wheels are proprietary in every way. Break a spoke on the ROLs and you can throw in a regular round spoke until you can get a CX-Ray. Can't do that on the other two...
I sold my Ksyrium SLs to buy my Race SLs and will never look back. They ride better, are stiffer and roll faster than the Ks ever thought about. I've BEATEN on mine for almost 18 months and they've been bulletproof. Trued once and that was after whacking a HUGE pothole @ 30mph.

As for the RS80s, I've held them in my hand, but never ridden them.

Given the choice though, knowing what I know...ROL Race SL everytime. Plus, they're waaay less $$$$.


----------



## aries14 (Sep 4, 2009)

backinthesaddle said:


> ROL has great CS and it's very easy to get spokes (you'll never need them). All of the parts that go into a ROL Race SL are standard stuff. Nio30 hoop, CX-Ray spokes and a std. type hub.
> Both the Ks and the Shimano wheels are proprietary in every way. Break a spoke on the ROLs and you can throw in a regular round spoke until you can get a CX-Ray. Can't do that on the other two...
> I sold my Ksyrium SLs to buy my Race SLs and will never look back. They ride better, are stiffer and roll faster than the Ks ever thought about. I've BEATEN on mine for almost 18 months and they've been bulletproof. Trued once and that was after whacking a HUGE pothole @ 30mph.
> 
> ...


Dont have the ROL Race SL, but planning on getting a set. Price appears to be fair and for the most part sounds like a ZIP 101, less about $500 or so... Correct me if I'm wrong about that.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

aries14 said:


> Dont have the ROL Race SL, but planning on getting a set. Price appears to be fair and for the most part sounds like a ZIP 101, less about $500 or so... Correct me if I'm wrong about that.


The Zipps have their 'aero' 30mm rim design and proprietary hubs and spokes. And they're $1200!!!
No thanks. Marketing spin only goes so far...


----------



## aries14 (Sep 4, 2009)

backinthesaddle said:


> The Zipps have their 'aero' 30mm rim design and proprietary hubs and spokes. And they're $1200!!!
> No thanks. Marketing spin only goes so far...


ZIPP 101's actually uses the same spokes you find on the ROL Race SL.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

aries14 said:


> ZIPP 101's actually uses the same spokes you find on the ROL Race SL.


In name only...
The spokes in the Zipp are straight pull. Pop one and go into your LBS to see if they have a spoke...ANY spoke...that'll fit 101.


----------



## thercman (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for all the great info and comments! I am leaning towards the Rol wheels. It would be great if my LBS can get them and that way I can pick them up for the price difference. If not I'll just have 2 sets of wheels. 

I must say, that even with all the R&D that goes into creating light/stiff wheels the prices are insane. Materials only cost so much and even the hand laid carbon fiber wheels can't really cost that much to make. I would be curious to see what the mark up on a set of wheels is. When I worked retail 20 years ago sun glasses where marked up 80%. The store paided $20 and sold them for $100. I bet this is the same scenario. It is fine for sponsored riders but people on budgets have to really scrap to have decent gear... Those prices probably keep many people from becoming serious riders. Just thinking out loud....


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

Call Sean at ROL and see if he'll see directly to your shop. Stranger things have happened...


----------



## Cpk (Aug 1, 2009)

backinthesaddle said:


> ROL Race SL everytime. Plus, they're waaay less $$$$.



$589 to $462

Shimano's can be had for almost $150 less and the rims are probably close the 100g less each


----------



## Cpk (Aug 1, 2009)

thercman said:


> Thanks for all the great info and comments! I am leaning towards the Rol wheels. It would be great if my LBS can get them and that way I can pick them up for the price difference. If not I'll just have 2 sets of wheels.
> 
> I must say, that even with all the R&D that goes into creating light/stiff wheels the prices are insane. Materials only cost so much and even the hand laid carbon fiber wheels can't really cost that much to make. I would be curious to see what the mark up on a set of wheels is. When I worked retail 20 years ago sun glasses where marked up 80%. The store paided $20 and sold them for $100. I bet this is the same scenario. It is fine for sponsored riders but people on budgets have to really scrap to have decent gear... Those prices probably keep many people from becoming serious riders. Just thinking out loud....


Try here http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=38244


----------



## flarefire (Jun 6, 2008)

*Race Sl*



backinthesaddle said:


> Call Sean at ROL and see if he'll see directly to your shop. Stranger things have happened...


Exactly how I did it. RACE SL are so much better than the kysrium elites. Hubs are the better (by a lot) and more aero.


----------



## GPB (Mar 27, 2006)

thercman said:


> When I worked retail 20 years ago sun glasses where marked up 80%. The store paided $20 and sold them for $100.


Not to get nit picky, but that's a 400% markup.  And yeah, it makes you wonder...but I don't think the mark up is anywhere near what it is for sunglasses. And I could be wrong, too.


----------



## eyezlee (Nov 28, 2009)

Any 200LB + riding ROL Race SL? How are they holding up?


----------



## thercman (Oct 13, 2009)

GPB said:


> Not to get nit picky, but that's a 400% markup.  And yeah, it makes you wonder...but I don't think the mark up is anywhere near what it is for sunglasses. And I could be wrong, too.



You know I haven't purchased brand name sunglasses since.


----------



## GPB (Mar 27, 2006)

thercman said:


> You know I haven't purchased brand name sunglasses since.


I read this article a couple weeks ago. If you look at the whole supply chain for sunglasses, your 400% mark-up is just scratching the surface. It's an incredible business model.


----------



## Smirob (Aug 26, 2009)

*RS80's*

I have the RS80's on a CAAD9 and they are great. I weigh in at 290 and haven't had a single problem. They do flex a little bit but at 290 that is to be expected. I got them for 450 shipped on E-bay.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

eyezlee said:


> Any 200LB + riding ROL Race SL? How are they holding up?


I'm 185 and have had zero issues. One of my old teammates is 190+ and his are fine too.
Sean @ ROL can build you a HD set with 24/28 spoke counts. It doesn't add many grams and will make the wheels a lot sturdier. I've actually thought of a 24/28 setup for cross...


----------



## eyezlee (Nov 28, 2009)

backinthesaddle said:


> I'm 185 and have had zero issues. One of my old teammates is 190+ and his are fine too.
> Sean @ ROL can build you a HD set with 24/28 spoke counts. It doesn't add many grams and will make the wheels a lot sturdier. I've actually thought of a 24/28 setup for cross...



^^Thanks!


----------



## thercman (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah Thanks! 

Well I talked to the LBS today and they are going to call Rol tomorrow... Hopefully something can be worked out. I will probably order the bike (CAAD9) and rims tomorrow if so.


----------

